

Show HN: Cvesync – Synchronizing new CVEs to issue management system - erglkjahlkh
https://github.com/mikkolehtisalo/cvesync

======
erglkjahlkh
Just a fast hobby project for the holidays. The motivation being following:

Accidentally disregarding known information-security vulnerabilities and
exposures may lead to dire consequences. Tracking CVEs reliably requires great
amount of work. Cvesync assists in previous by synchronizing new CVEs to an
issue management system. After that the workflow included within issue
management system can assist in the analysis, mitigation, and patching.

